# York Meet 2011 - pictures



## Northerner (Jul 2, 2011)

Pictures of the York Meet, thought I would split them out into their own thread so they could be found more easily!

Hazel and Lyn






Richard, Di, Hazel and Phil:





Phil, Di and Monica





Monica and Carol


----------



## Northerner (Jul 2, 2011)

...some more!

Margaret and Sheilagh





Hazel, Lyn and Phil





Carol, Di and Phil





Carol, Di and Monica


----------



## Northerner (Jul 2, 2011)

and finally!

Becky and Monica





Thanks Marg!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 5, 2011)

More photos from Richard:






Helen:





Carol, Monica, Sheila, Diane, Helen





Diane, Monica, Carol, Helen


----------



## Northerner (Jul 5, 2011)

Margaret, Sheilagh, Phil, Hazel





Carol, Diane





Lynn





Lynn, Phil, Carol


----------



## Northerner (Jul 5, 2011)

Helen, Hazel, Sheilagh, Lynn, Monica, Carol, Carol, Becky, Margaret, Diane

Looks like the blokes were well-outnumbered!


----------



## Steff (Jul 5, 2011)

Brillaint piccies looks like everyone had a brill time x

May I ask who Lynn is ? sorry not being rude


----------



## shiv (Jul 5, 2011)

Looks lovely, wish I had been able to make it! Next time


----------



## Monica (Jul 5, 2011)

OMG, I MUST go on a diet!!!!!!

What lovely photos though


----------



## Dizzydi (Jul 5, 2011)

Steff said:


> Brillaint piccies looks like everyone had a brill time x
> 
> May I ask who Lynn is ? sorry not being rude



Its Lairyfairy!!  who went on a magical mystery bus tour - 3 times lol bless her x


----------



## AnnW (Jul 5, 2011)

Lovely pics, thanks, you all look as though you had a great time  

Monica, you look fine


----------



## Northerner (Jul 5, 2011)

AnnW said:


> Lovely pics, thanks, you all look as though you had a great time
> 
> Monica, you look fine



Do you think you might be able to make the Brighton Meet Ann? It would be lovely to meet you


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jul 5, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Helen, Hazel, Sheilagh, Lynn, Monica, Carol, Carol, Becky, Margaret, Diane
> 
> Looks like the blokes were well-outnumbered!



What wonderful photo's, but please don't take close up photo's at Brighton, I don't want to frighten people !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!( you can loads and loads of Tia 
Sheena


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jul 5, 2011)

A good time was had by all it was lovely to meet people in person you have chatted to before on the forum. 

Some lovely photo's well done photographers Margaret and Richard


----------



## AnnW (Jul 5, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Do you think you might be able to make the Brighton Meet Ann? It would be lovely to meet you



I am hoping to  with husband if that's ok ? It would be great to meet people from this board


----------



## Northerner (Jul 6, 2011)

AnnW said:


> I am hoping to  with husband if that's ok ? It would be great to meet people from this board



Yes of course! Partners, dogs and children all welcome!


----------



## MargB (Jul 7, 2011)

I enjoyed the day and although I was not very, very nervous I was a bit apprehensive about meeting so many strangers!  Thought it was great that most of us met up at the railway station even though I thought I was only meeting up with Diane.  The time went quickly and I would definitely get a later train next time we all meet up.

Thanks everyone it was lovely meeting you all.


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jul 8, 2011)

The meet up at the station definitely helped brake the ice as well. Bit sad that the meet has now been and gone


----------



## C*5_Dodger (Jul 8, 2011)

It was lovely to meet up with you all - I had a great time. Thanks everyone.

Phil


----------



## Jennywren (Jul 8, 2011)

Great pics


----------



## Northerner (Jul 8, 2011)

C*5_Dodger said:


> It was lovely to meet up with you all - I had a great time. Thanks everyone.
> 
> Phil



Sorry I didn't get to meet you Phil - hopefully next time!


----------

